# Mac: OpenGL Desktop-Screen aus Grafikkarte lesen



## Friedhelm (18. Aug 2010)

Jeder der über OpenGL bescheid weiss, kennt die Funktion "readPixels" mit der man über OpenGL sich Texturen aus dem Grafikkartenspeicher holen kann.
Da der Mac-Screen über OpenGL angezeigt wird, dachte ich mir, irgendwo muss der Desktop-Screen ja in der Grafikkarte sein. Das wäre ideal um darüber sich einen Screenshot zu holen.
Denn Apple selbst bietet ein Tutorial mit Cocoa an, bei dem man sich den Desktop-Screen aus dem GL Buffer holen und in einen Quicktime-Movie umbiegen kann.

Mit Jogl und LWJGL hat man ja über Java Zugriff auf OpenGL und den Speicher der Grafikkarte. Weiß jemand wie man sich alle abgelegten Texturen in der OpenGL Grafikkarte ansehen kann?


----------



## Evil-Devil (19. Aug 2010)

Mit JOGL/LWJGL kannst du das afaik jedenfalls nicht. Beide bieten dir nur die Möglichkeit an für den jeweils erzeugten Kontext zu lesen bzw. zu schreiben. Auf Kontexte Dritter hast du mit den beiden APIs afaik keine Zugriffsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Friedhelm (21. Aug 2010)

Stimmt. Ich versuche das gerade über Rococoa (unter Mac) zu lösen. Komme Schritt für Schritt vorran, aber ist mühsam.

Den NSSpeechSynthesizer und QuickTimePlayer habe ich schon hinbekommen. Versuche gerade das WebView (Safari WebKit) unter Java Mac zu erstellen. Das wär mal gut, denn bis jetzt gibts ja keinen Browser unter Java. 150 Methoden zu konvertieren... naja, das dauert :shock:


----------

